# Facebook has groups for piracy software - Cannot close



## gsilbers (Aug 6, 2018)

I couldn't believe it when I saw it.. and even worst when I saw that most post from a bunch of these groups had link (some of them google click links) for pirated software.
I reported them to FB and the review just said that some illegal posts like images and videos where removed... thats it. a whole groupSS dedicated to pirating illegal software only gets some images removed.
Why can't developers sue the bezeesus out of facebook for this?


----------



## TGV (Aug 6, 2018)

Yeah, quite absurd. To get something like that done, you need a bit of a public outrage. That's the only language fb understands: the threat of falling revenues.


----------



## CT (Aug 6, 2018)

Developers: sue Facebook, makes lots of money, cut prices, enjoy more people buying rather than pirating. It's perfect!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 6, 2018)

miket said:


> Developers: sue Facebook, makes lots of money, cut prices, enjoy more people buying rather than pirating. It's perfect!



LMFAO!

Who do you think has a bigger legal find: Facebook or some small music software company? 

I don’t think anyone agrees that pirates should have their own page promoting illegal downloads. But suing Facebook would probably put 99.9% of music software developers out of business. 

Just report these people and let Facebook take whatever actions they feel are necessary. That’s all that can be done without “going to war” with Facebook.


----------



## tcollins (Aug 6, 2018)

A while ago, I reported a large FB group (many thousands of members) selling pirated libraries, and they were gone the next day, so FB did take care of it. We also employ a take-down service to chase down and remove links from other websites/torrents. Also, if a pirate is using Paypal, it is just a matter of reporting them to Paypal (or even the threat of their account being frozen) to get things done. Please let devs know directly when you see their work pirated.
Thanks! -TC


----------



## tcollins (Aug 6, 2018)

FB, or any other entity must get the take-down request from the copyright holder or representative.


----------



## SampleScience (Apr 14, 2019)

On Facebook, this is a real problem and for small businesses like mine, it's really hard to pay for a company to take care of this or even justify taking the time to ask Facebook to remove the groups.

I once had a Facebook group for music production freebies and people would share illegal content every day. After a couple of months, I just closed the group. It was too much work filtering all the people who were sharing illegal content and as a developer, it was quite discouraging too.



tcollins said:


> FB, or any other entity must get the take-down request from the copyright holder or representative.



That's the problem. There are no reasons why Facebook should tolerate piracy. Anyone should be able to report the sharing of illegal content. This way, it would lower the burden of work for the devs that are already overloaded with work.

When one of my plugins is shared illegally on a big website like Facebook and YouTube, there's a direct impact on sales.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Apr 14, 2019)

SampleScience said:


> That's the problem. There are no reasons why Facebook should tolerate piracy.



Facebook doesn’t tolerate piracy.

But in comparison, piracy of music is a small concern. Facebook has to deal with identity theft, election rigging, human trafficking, etc.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 14, 2019)

I just reported one. It even had cracks in the title.


----------



## tcollins (Apr 15, 2019)

If everyone fought back we might have a chance of winning. If, for instance, pirate sites spent too much time in their their day, every day, taking down sample library links, they might just start a "No Sample Libraries" policy.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Apr 15, 2019)

I mean, Facebook has groups for selling drugs and exchanging illegal photos and videos, of cause there are groups for piracy too. On a positive note, the sub-reddit r/piracy just deleted its post history. Just a shame that it is to not be hit by the new upcoming EU laws instead of them realising it was wrong. 

Some people believe piracy doesn't hurt developers because "the people downloading won't buy anyways", but that is definitely not the case with you small developers.


----------

